# Just what I thought would happen



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Well I just saw in the new issue of the cleaner magazine, page 13 I think, permaliner has a new camera port attachment and directional shoes for pointing the liner and a clear calibration tube. All of these items where LMK exclusive items which made the system so advanced. But since LMK and Permaliner where both given huge cash infusions from 1 company the technology is now shared. The reason I don't like this is when one company controls too much in any industry it makes a Monopoly and then prices rise for the equipment and then the prices rise to the end consumer. Wishful thinking would be that prices would go down but I am not going to hold my breath on that.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just saw it too. I like LMK system, and have it on my to purchase list. Hopefully I'll get it before the price goes up.


----------

